# This is how I make a candy board for my top bar hive with old comb



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Here is a picture gallery of how I like to make candy boards of fondant for my bees. I will put one or two of these in each hive depending on the amount of stores. It's been a rough year for forage, so the main hives probably will get 2 each, but I am still feeding syrup in this part of coastal Virginia.

I've had real good luck with the bees cleaning out every bit of fondant and then reusing the comb in the spring time.

pictures and recipe here on my bee's open facebook page (you don't need a FB account to view)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.968950039798193.1073741843.687315994628267&type=1&notif_t=like


----------



## ebsprintin (Jan 25, 2014)

good illustration. have you ever tried sprinkling in a little dry sugar, spritz with water, sprinkle, spritz, sprinkle, spritz...and let that dry?

eb


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

ebsprintin said:


> good illustration. have you ever tried sprinkling in a little dry sugar, spritz with water, sprinkle, spritz, sprinkle, spritz...and let that dry?
> 
> eb


I have a screened bottom board in my TBH's, and I don't like adding papers into the hive (for the beetles to hide under), so the granulated sugar doesn't work too well for me.


----------



## ebsprintin (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm meaning sprinkle it into the comb, so its like a comb of sugar. If too much sugar gets knocked out of the cells, i see what you're saying.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

no, I've never tried that. Maybe will do one this year to see how well it works.


----------

